# Nhà thầu chuyên thi công và máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp cho kho chứa hàng giá tốt nhất tây ninh



## Thuanhailongvan (24/12/20)

*NHÀ PHÂN PHỐI VÀ THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ CÔNG NGHIỆP GIÁ RẺ NHẤT.*


Giải pháp hữu hiệu nhất dành cho những không gian lớn phục vụ cho việc sản xuất là máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp. Với khả năng làm lạnh và tiết kiệm tối đa diện tích không gian thừa, đây ắt hẳn chính là sản phẩm mà bất cứ chủ đầu tư nào cũng đều muốn sở hữu riêng cho không gian của họ.

Vậy bạn đã tìm ra địa chỉ của nhà phân phối và thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp rẻ nhất chưa?

Xem thêm:
+++     Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất
+++     3 dòng máy lạnh công nghiệp giá tốt nhất chính hãng
+++       *Đại lý phân phối và thi công máy lạnh công nghiệp giá rẻ nhất?*






_Hình ảnh được chụp thực tế máy lạnh giấu trần công nghiệp Daikin_



*VÌ SAO THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ CÔNG NGHIỆP LẠI ĐƯỢC LỰA CHỌN?*



*Những lợi ích khi thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp.*



*Lợi ích đầu tiên mà sản phẩm mang đến đó chính là sự hài lòng về chất lượng làm mát của sản phẩm.*


Do cấu tạo của mình nên máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp này kết nối nhiều ống thông gió giúp tải khí lạnh ở không gian lớn. Làm mát không khí, hạ nhiệt cho phòng lớn cùng 1 lúc. Loại không khí mà máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió phát ra mát và mạnh hơn so với máy lạnh thường.




*Tận dụng tối đa khoảng không gian thừa để thi công, không chiếm diện tích, vả lại còn có khả năng tạo thẩm mỹ cao.*


Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp giúp tạo nên thẩm mỹ cho căn phòng bằng phương pháp âm máy lạnh vào trần nhà, không những thế người mua nên dự tính về vị trí đặt máy lạnh sao cho không chiếm rộng rãi diện tích, đảm bảo đúng quy định an toàn và thẩm mỹ cho căn phòng.




*Hoạt động bền bỉ, dù là công nghiệp (Packaged) nhưng lại ít gây ra tiếng ồn.*


Sở hữu khả năng làm cho mát phòng có không gian lớn, lượng gió mát đồng đều hơn so mang máy treo tường. Hoạt động ổn định liên tiếp mà những dòng máy lạnh treo tường như Daikin không làm cho được.Quạt thổi của dàn lạnh bên trong với kích thước to hơn so với chiếc máy lạnh treo tường, tính ổn định của máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió cao hơn, ít bị hư hỏng nhỏ nhặt.



Là một thiết bị, đương nhiên trong quá trình hoạt động chắc chắn sẽ phát ra tiếng ồn, tuy nhiên với máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió công nghiệp thì lại hoàn toàn không hề nghe thấy gì, bởi vì hệ thống đã được ngăn cách qua cả một trần nhà.




*Mặt hạn chế của việc thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp?*



Do là hệ thống thổi gián tiếp, cho nên, hơi lạnh khi đến người dùng sẽ bị giảm đi đáng kể, và cảm giác sẽ không mát bằng những dòng trực tiếp khác. Vì thế, khi lắp đặt hãy lựa chọn công suất lớn hơn 0.5hp – 1.0hp để đảm bảo độ lạnh.
Chỉ nên thi công khi công trình đang còn phân thô.
Tổng chi phí công trình thi công có giá khá cao.







_Hình ảnh được chụp thực tế máy lạnh giấu trần công nghiệp Trane_



*THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ CÔNG NGHIỆP DÀNH CHO NHỮNG KHÔNG GIAN NHƯ THẾ NÀO?*


Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp thường có công suất hoạt động từ 5.5hp – 20hp, cho nên, các sản phẩm thường sẽ phù hợp với những không gian rộng lớn, phục vụ cho các hoạt động sản xuất với khả năng làm mát tốt, điều hòa không khí cho không gian toàn vẹn.




Thi công cho những không gian sản xuất: nhà xưởng, kho chứa hàng, công ty sản xuất, khu chế xuất,…
Thi công cho những không gian thương mại lớn: nhà hàng tiệc cưới, trung tâm thương mại, hội trường, rạp chiếu phim,…
Đôi khi, máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp còn được sử dụng trong thi công hệ thống máy lạnh cho biệt thự liền kề hay chung cư cao cấp để tiết kiệm diện tích đặt quá nhiều dàn nóng…







_Công ty Hải Long Vân là đơn vị chuyên cung cấp và thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp_



*THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ NÊN LỰA CHỌN SẢN PHẨM NÀO?*


Khác với những sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần hay máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp, máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp là một sản phẩm vô cùng khó khăn trong việc thi công và sản xuất, vì thế, có rất ít thương hiệu đầu tư ra mắt sản phẩm này, hầu như chỉ được tập trung vào 3 thương hiệu chính:




Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp Trane 5.0hp – 24hp: Liên hệ.
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp Daikin 5.5hp – 20hp: 47.000.000đ – 132.300.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp Reetech 10hp – 32hp: 66.500.000đ – 194.000.000đ


NGoài ra còn máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp lắp đặt cho công trình của mình chất lượng và tuyệt vời không kém bằng:

Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Daikin 5.5hp - 10hp: 59.800.000đ - 82.200.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp LG 10hp - 20hp: Giá từ 70.000.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Reetech 10hp-20hp: 66.800.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Nagakawa 10hp: 57.800.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Sumikura 10hp-20hp: 66.300.000đ







_Hình ảnh được chụp thực tế máy lạnh giấu trần công nghiệp Trane được thi công cho nhà xưởng rộng_



****Vậy nên lựa chọn thương hiệu máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp nào là tốt nhất?*


Không thể nói chính xác đâu mới là sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp tốt nhất mà bạn nên lựa chọn cả, vì mỗi người sẽ có những sở thích, đặc điểm không gian cần thi công máy lạnh và điều kiện để chi trả là khác nhau, vì thế, tùy mỗi người nhận định mà sẽ có cho riêng mình sự lựa chọn tốt nhất để thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp.








_Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh âm trần ống gió công nghiệp Daikin được Hải Long Vân lắp cho nhà xưởng_



*NHÀ PHÂN PHỐI VÀ THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ CÔNG NGHIỆP RẺ NHẤT LÀ ĐÂU?*


Nếu bạn còn đang băn khoăn tìm một *nhà phân phối và thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp* chính hãng mà giá lại rẻ thì còn chần chừ gì nữa mà không liên hệ ngay với Hải Long Vân qua Hotline 0909 787 022 vì chúng tôi tự tin đáp ứng đủ những tiêu chí mà bạn đang tìm.



Với kinh nghiệm 7 năm trong phân phối và thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp, nhận thầu cho nhiều công trình cỡ đại như nhà xưởng, công ty sản xuất, biệt thự liền kề hay căn hộ chung cư,… đây đều là những không gian có cách lắp đặt vô cùng phức tạp, đòi hỏi tay nghề cao, độ chính xác và tỉ mỉ cần thiết trong lên ý tưởng, thiết kế và tiến hành lắp đặt… chung quy lại, Hải Long Vân vẫn hoàn thành một cách tốt nhất.



Đặc biệt, cam kết các mặt hàng máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp luôn là rẻ nhất thị trường, được ủy quyền phân phối trực tiếp từ hãng, có hóa đơn chứng từ rõ ràng, có giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ, nếu phát hiện hàng không chính hãng đền 200% giá trị máy.










*KẾT LUẬN.*


Hải Long Vân đảm bảo sẽ mang đến cho bạn những sản phẩm và dịch vụ tốt nhất, quy trình làm việc chuyên nghiệp nhất với hơn 10 năm kinh nghiệm, chuyên phân phối và thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp cho nhiều công trình lớn trên các quận 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, Tân Bình, Bình Tân, Tân Phú, Phú Nhuận, Bình Thạnh, Gò Vấp, Thủ Đức, huyện Hooc Môn, Củ Chi, Cần Giờ, Nhà Bè, và các tỉnh lân cận Bình Dương, Đồng Nai, Long An, Tiền Giang,…

Lưu ngay lại số Hotline 0909 787 022 – Mr Hoàng sẽ trực tiếp hỗ trợ tư vấn, báo giá trọn gói, dự toán chi phí công trình thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp nhanh chóng, chính xác và hoàn toàn miễn phí.
Nguồn link tham khảo:   Nhà phân phối và thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp giá rẻ nhất


----------

